
Repo.js - A jQuery Plugin To Easily Embed A Github Repo Onto Your Site - golden_lord
http://darcyclarke.me/dev/repojs/
======
golden_lord
Found via: [http://functionn.blogspot.de/2012/06/repojs-light-weight-
jqu...](http://functionn.blogspot.de/2012/06/repojs-light-weight-jquery-
plugin-to.html) \- Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers &
Designers

